# skid steer price?



## steve in Pa. (Jan 8, 2003)

What do you get for a skid steer per hour for loading or just piling up snow?


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Usually $50.00/hr.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

$65 per hour minimum.


----------



## p7m8 (Nov 25, 2004)

I get $100 per hour for all skid steer snow work.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

depends on which size. New Holland 778 w 1/3yd bucket for sidewalks and tight places $75/hr For a 975 bobcat with a 3 yd bucket $150/hr.


----------



## Lawn Sens (Feb 13, 2001)

Min $75.00 - $125.00


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Skid Steer Hourly Rate*

$120.00 hour..... Bucket or Blower..... Incline Village, Nevada...!!!!


----------

